# Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?



## Rudy (30. Mai 2006)

Moin Jungs, ich habe einen FOX SKY POD und Balzer Galaxy Funkbissanzeiger! Nun wollte ich noch Swinger oder Hänger dazukaufen. Was soll ich nehmen? Was ist besser? Welche soll ich kaufen?


----------



## Pilkman (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*

Hallo,

Swinger sind universeller und weniger windanfällig. 
Greif am besten zum Original und kaufe Dir entweder die MKII oder die Euros von Fox.


----------



## michel1209 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*

hi rudy, habe auch ein skypod und ron thomson funkies. habe mir vorletzte woche die nachbauten der euroswinger gekauft und bin echt sehr zufrieden. sie sind von Ultimate und heißen WIGGLER. 

diese swinger haben fast den selben aufbau wir die euroswinger, aber nen anderen kopf haben sie. haben am WE auch gleich mal zwei carps mit gefangen. sie haben, wie auch die euroswinger ein federverstellbaren arm.

gruß micha


----------



## Manni1980 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*

Hi Rudy,

ich wollte eigentlich auch die MK2 Swinger, aber die 80€ waren mir dann zu teuer. Habe mir dann die Fox Butt Swinger geholt, sind bei ebay momentan sehr günstig zu bekommen. Bin wirklich zufrieden mit den Swingern. Aber wenn das Geld keine Rolle spielt würde ich die MK2 nehmen.

http://cgi.ebay.de/FOX-BUTT-SWINGER...ryZ42805QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## michel1209 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*



			
				michel1209 schrieb:
			
		

> hi rudy, habe auch ein skypod und ron thomson funkies. habe mir vorletzte woche die nachbauten der euroswinger gekauft und bin echt sehr zufrieden. sie sind von Ultimate und heißen WIGGLER.
> 
> diese swinger haben fast den selben aufbau wir die euroswinger, aber nen anderen kopf haben sie. haben am WE auch gleich mal zwei carps mit gefangen. sie haben, wie auch die euroswinger ein federverstellbaren arm.
> 
> ...



sie kosten allerdings nur ein 1/3 von den euroswingern (bei ebay)


----------



## MobyDicky (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*



			
				michel1209 schrieb:
			
		

> hi rudy, habe auch ein skypod und ron thomson funkies. habe mir vorletzte woche die nachbauten der euroswinger gekauft und bin echt sehr zufrieden. sie sind von Ultimate und heißen WIGGLER.
> 
> diese swinger haben fast den selben aufbau wir die euroswinger, aber nen anderen kopf haben sie. haben am WE auch gleich mal zwei carps mit gefangen. sie haben, wie auch die euroswinger ein federverstellbaren arm.
> 
> gruß micha



Kann ich nur bestätigen, die Ultimate Wiggler sind echt toll #6 , ich muß nicht die Teile von Fox usw. für horrendes Geld haben, wenns ein gleichwertiger "billiger" Nachbau auch tut. Habe diese Teile jetzt seit 2 Jahren und hab nix zu meckern.

Bei Interesse schau einfach mal hier :

http://cgi.ebay.de/3-STUCK-ULTIMATE...184132734QQcategoryZ65984QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Zopenhunter (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*

Also für ein Skypod solltest Du Dir KEINE MK2 holen. Ganz einfach weil diese Swinger keine eingebaute Feder haben und somit in High-Pod-Anordnung keinen Druck auf die Schnur bringen können.

Die Euro-Swinger wären hier erste Wahl.


----------



## harti911 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*



			
				Zopenhunter schrieb:
			
		

> Also für ein Skypod solltest Du Dir KEINE MK2 holen. Ganz einfach weil diese Swinger keine eingebaute Feder haben und somit in High-Pod-Anordnung keinen Druck auf die Schnur bringen können.
> 
> Die Euro-Swinger wären hier erste Wahl.


 

Also ich verwende die Kombination Skypod und MKII. Habe eigentlich keine Probleme wenns mal hoch hinaus geht... Obwohl grundsätzlich Swinger mit Federdruck besser sind. Aber für Gewässer in Lingen und Umgebung wirst Du so eine Rutenstellung nur kaum benötigen, denke ich mal...


----------



## Rudy (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*

Soll ich jetzt lieber die Ultimate Wiggler oder die Fox Butt Swinger holen? der Preis ist identisch!!!!


----------



## Manni1980 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*

Hi Rudy,

ich habe vorher Euro Swinger Nachbauten gefischten und für meinen Geschmack habe ich damit zu viel Druck auf die Schnur bekommen, selbst in der schwächsten Einstellung.

Ich finde es nicht so toll wenn die Schnüre wie Gitarren Saiten durchs Wasser gespannt sind, deshalb würde ich dir die MK2 oder die Butt Swinger empfehlen.

Und da ich von Ultimate sowieso nicht viel halte würde ich die auf gar keinen Fall nehmen.


----------



## Fabio (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*

Ich habe die MK2 und sie sind eine wirklich gute Investition, wenn auch zu teuer Hanger hab ich davor gehabt, da wirst du irre mit dem einstellen bei wind........


----------



## michel1209 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*

@ rudy:

es wird Dir zwar die entscheidung nicht leichter machen, aber ich würde mir die butswinger auf keinen fall kaufen - die haben ja nicht mal n gewicht. und ob sie ne feder zum verstellen haben, weiß ich nicht. 

@ Manni1980:

was meist Du warum die spannung auf der schnur sein soll???? damit man einen run schneller sieht und damit ein fallbiss überhaupt detektiert wird. wenn Du keine guitarrensaite haben willst, dann lässt Du einfach den swinger weg?!


----------



## Manni1980 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*



			
				michel1209 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Manni1980:
> 
> was meist Du warum die spannung auf der schnur sein soll???? damit man einen run schneller sieht und damit ein fallbiss überhaupt detektiert wird. wenn Du keine guitarrensaite haben willst, dann lässt Du einfach den swinger weg?!


Hi,

das ist leider ein Trugschluss, wenn du die Schnur voll auf Spannung hast ist die Bissanzeige wesentlich schlechter. Das hängt mit der Dehnung von monofilen Schnüren zusammen, aber das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden.

Nochmal zu den Buttswingern, sie haben keine Spannfeder sondern anschraubbare Gewichte wie bei einem Hänger. Das max. Gwicht liegt bei 28g, was für meine Fischerei vollkommen ausreicht.

Den Euro Swinger finde ich für normale Wurfweiten ein wenig überrissen. Mag ja sein das man bei 200-400m diese Spannfeder braucht, aber bei normalen Wurfweiten sicherlich nicht.

Musst mal schauen was der Becker am Raduta gefischt hat, es waren auch die Butt-Swinger. Ich fische sie nicht deswegen, aber wenn ein ehemaliger Weltmeister sie gefischt hat können sie nicht so verkehrt sein.


----------



## Pilkman (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*



			
				Manni1980 schrieb:
			
		

> ... den Euro Swinger finde ich für normale Wurfweiten ein wenig überrissen. Mag ja sein das man bei 200-400m diese Spannfeder braucht, aber bei normalen Wurfweiten sicherlich nicht. ....



Sehe ich auch so. Kombiniert mit normalen Wurfgewichten von ca. 100 Gramm habe ich die Federvorspannung auch schon abgeschaltet und nutze lediglich die Hälfte des zur Verfügung stehenden Schiebegewichts in 95% der Angelfälle.

Denn man darf nicht vergessen, dass ein solche Druck über die Swinger auf die Schnur auch mit entsprechenden Bleien an der Montage kombiniert werden muss. In Verbindung mit einem evtl. Strömungsdruck auf die Schnur muss man da schon mindestens 200 Gramm im Clip hängen haben, wenn die Montage nicht verzogen werden soll.

Schön ist am Euroswinger halt nur, dass er all diese Möglichkeiten zur Anwendung bietet - ob man sie nutzt, muss jeder für sich selbst herausfinden.


----------



## michel1209 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*



			
				Manni1980 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> das ist leider ein Trugschluss, wenn du die Schnur voll auf Spannung hast ist die Bissanzeige wesentlich schlechter. Das hängt mit der Dehnung von monofilen Schnüren zusammen, aber das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden.
> 
> ...



na dann kann ja der wiggler auch nicht schlecht sein, wenn es ein nachbau des euroswingers ist. außerdem fische ich fast ausschließlich in der elbe. dort habe ich das pod immer hochgestellt, außerdem fische ich mit etwa 150g bleien, so das ich also diese feder wirlich brauche. bei dem wind und der strömung, die wir hier zur zeit haben brauche ich, und glaube auch alle anderen die dort angeln, etwas kräftigeres gerät. naja sei es drum....#6


----------



## Zopenhunter (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich auch so. Kombiniert mit normalen Wurfgewichten von ca. 100 Gramm habe ich die Federvorspannung auch schon abgeschaltet und nutze lediglich die Hälfte des zur Verfügung stehenden Schiebegewichts in 95% der Angelfälle.
> 
> Denn man darf nicht vergessen, dass ein solche Druck über die Swinger auf die Schnur auch mit entsprechenden Bleien an der Montage kombiniert werden muss. In Verbindung mit einem evtl. Strömungsdruck auf die Schnur muss man da schon mindestens 200 Gramm im Clip hängen haben, wenn die Montage nicht verzogen werden soll.
> 
> Schön ist am Euroswinger halt nur, dass er all diese Möglichkeiten zur Anwendung bietet - ob man sie nutzt, muss jeder für sich selbst herausfinden.


Kann ich nur unterschreiben. Das was ich zuerst geschrieben habe, war wohl etwas zu verkürzt dargestellt.

Wenn man

Über große Entfernungen angeln möchte >>150m
Dabei mit schweren Bleien fischt (6oz oder so)
Oder in stärker strömenden Flüssen angelt
Auf Hipods steht  

sollte man sich vielleicht überlegen, ob man in den sauren Apfel beisst und sich die Euroswinger anschafft. (Kann man das so stehen lassen?)


----------



## Scholli79 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*

Hallo an Alle...
Dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu abgeben.
Ich persönlich fische die Fox MK2 in verbindung mit Line Clips und bin absolut zufrieden damit. (ich muß allerdings dazu sagen das ich meine Ruten eher selten hoch stelle)
Ich denke es ist aber abhängig davon an welchen Gewässern man fischt.
Ich fische hauptsächlich an großen Seen, Taalsperren etc. wie es mit high Pod am Fließgewässer und den MK 2 aussieht kann ich daher nicht sagen.

@ Manni1980
was die Gittaren Saiten  angeht muß ich Dir vollkommen recht geben.
Es macht meiner Meinung überhaupt keinen Sinn die Schnur bis aufs letzte zu Spannen denn:
Es soll Karpfen geben die sich davon gestört fühlen :q
Und bei starkem Muschelaufkommen ist absolut tötlich mit gespannten Leinen zu fischen.

Wenn man neben den Swingern noch Line Clips benutzt (Gummiring tuts auch) gibts auch keine Probleme bei der Bisanzeige.

Mfg Marcel


----------



## alex4 (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*



			
				Zopenhunter schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wenn man
> 
> Über große Entfernungen angeln möchte >>150m
> Dabei mit schweren Bleien fischt (6oz oder so)
> ...



Was meinst du mit in den sauren Apfel beißen?? Ich meine sie sind nich grad nen Schnäppchen, aber ich find sie richtig gut, abgesehen davon, dass sich bei dem einen das Gewicht extrem schwer verschieben lässt, aber da kann man glaube auch was machen!!
Und ich mein, keiner weiß ob er nich dochmal in die Situation kommt wo er weit draußen fischt, oder...
Is jedenfalls meine Meinung. 

Gruß Alex|wavey:


----------



## Zopenhunter (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*



			
				alex4 schrieb:
			
		

> Was meinst du mit in den sauren Apfel beißen?? Ich meine sie sind nich grad nen Schnäppchen....
> Gruß Alex|wavey:


Genau das meinte ich auch, sind halt recht teuer


----------



## CarpTeamHamburg (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*

Also ich empehle dir auch die Euro swinger von FOX ich habe sie selber und die sind echt TOP ! nicht die teuersten aber auc nicht die Billigsten!


----------



## punkarpfen (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*

Lieber Swinger als nen Hänger. Na das sind ja wieder Themen...#d
Was Swinger angeht ist Fox ganz klar führend. Was man verwendet ist eigentlich nur eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks und der Gewässer, die man befischen will. Die ganzen Fox-Nachbauten sind nicht immer Schnäppchen, weil einige Swinger dann nicht so gut funktionieren, schneller kaputt gehen usw. Den Wiggler kenne ich nur flüchtig. Bei Ultimate kann man aber immer das Pech haben, dass man ein Produkt kauft,dass nach kurzer Zeit den Geist aufgibt und dann sind 10 Euro schon zu viel. Der oben genannte Butt-Swinger (heißt butt nicht Ar***?) hat den saugeilen Auslösemechanismus, den auch der MK2 hat. Die Gewichte reichen für das Angeln in Wurfweite an Seen. Für Flüsse und Angeln in 97 Km Entfernung sollte es schon der Euroswinger sein. Dabei reichen dann aber die normalen Euros und Illus müssen es nicht sein. Das sind eh nur überflüssige Stromfresser.


----------



## Carpfighter (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*



			
				punkarpfen schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Swinger als nen Hänger. Na das sind ja wieder Themen...#d




Hallo! 
Kannst du mir bitte sagen was diese Aussage soll?:v 
Bevor du über andere Leute lästerst, die deiner Meinung nach nicht solche Pro`s wi du sind, schau mal das du deinen fisch halten kannst und dass er nicht auf deienr hose liegt!  

Ich würde klar zu den euros raten vor allem bei nem highpod, denn ob du bei einem highpod aufbau nen buttswinger reinhängst oder nicht ist so zimlich egal! 
Fische selber di euros und bin mit ihnen komplett zufrieden! 
Mann kann di feder auch aushängen so das nur das gewicht runterdrückt und außerdem falls man das gewicht zurücktut ist da nicht mehr ein besonders großer druck!


Lg Carpfighter
_____________
Take Carp Care


----------



## Pilkman (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*



			
				Carpfighter schrieb:
			
		

> ... kannst du mir bitte sagen was diese Aussage soll?:v
> Bevor du über andere Leute lästerst, die deiner Meinung nach nicht solche Pro`s wi du sind, schau mal das du deinen fisch halten kannst und dass er nicht auf deienr hose liegt!   ...



Also mit was anderem als den Hormonschüben und den ersten feuchten Träumen in der Pupertät kann man solche Postings wirklich schlecht erklären... |uhoh: 

... bleib doch etwas lockerer und überleg ruhig ein zweites Mal bzw. überhaupt, bevor etwas in die Tasten getackert wird.


----------



## PROLOGIC (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*

Hi#h 



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Also mit was anderem als den Hormonschüben und den ersten feuchten Träumen in der Pupertät kann man solche Postings wirklich schlecht erklären... |uhoh:
> 
> ... bleib doch etwas lockerer und überleg ruhig ein zweites Mal bzw. überhaupt, bevor etwas in die Tasten getackert wird.


 
|good: :q |muahah: :q |smash: #v :z #g 
echt saulustig.

Zum Thema:
Ich fische die Euros wegen Strömung, Entfernung und Highpod.
Benutze sie aber auch in kleinen stehenden Gewässern und bin sehr zufrieden mit ihnen.
Die 5€ die der Euro teurer ist als der MkII kann man schon aufbringen wenn man bedenkt dass man ja vielleicht die Gewässer mal wechselt, es könnte ja sein dass man dann wirklich mal den Federdruck des Euros benötigt.
Wenn man dann "nur" welche mit Gewicht hat kann man die einpacken, zum Händler fahren und welche mit Feder holen. Das wird dann bestimmt teurer.
Finde schon dass sich das lohnt.

PROLOGIC|wavey:


----------



## punkarpfen (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*

@ Carpfighter: Ich habe hier niemanden angegriffen geschweige denn mich über das Thema lustig gemacht. Ich habe lediglich auf eine Zweideutigkeit hingewiesen, die bei dem Tackle des Karpfenanglers recht häufig vorkommt (Swinger, Hanger, Stalken, WeekendTRIPPER usw.). 
Keine Angst der Fisch hat meine Hose nicht berührt. Wie man den Fisch hält sollte aber jedem selbst überlasssen werden. Ich bevorzuge das mattennahe, tiefe Halten des Fisches, weil es ganz einfach sicherer ist. Wenn man den Fisch an gestreckten Armen hochhält  ist die Gefahr zu groß, dass der Fisch sich durch Schlagen "befreit" und runterfällt#d:c#q. Deshalb gehe ich bei meinen Fotos lieber auf Nummer sicher.
Achja aus aktuellem Anlass: Der Fisch wurde im nahen Ausland gefangen, wo zurücksetzen nicht nur erlaubt, sondern verpflichtend ist! Daher liegt hier kein Verstoß des Tierschutzgesetzes vor.


----------



## Carpfighter (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*

Sorry an alle fettes sorry!
falls mal n boardtreff in der stmk ist geht die erste runde bier an mich!

Lg


----------



## Rutilus (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*



			
				punkarpfen schrieb:
			
		

> Achja aus aktuellem Anlass: Der Fisch wurde im nahen Ausland gefangen, wo zurücksetzen nicht nur erlaubt, sondern verpflichtend ist! Daher liegt hier kein Verstoß des Tierschutzgesetzes vor.



Hättest nicht extra dabei scheiben müssen...da angeln wir doch ALLE :q#6

Gruß - Rutilus


----------



## esox_105 (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*



			
				Rutilus schrieb:
			
		

> Hättest nicht extra dabei scheiben müssen...da angeln wir doch ALLE :q#6
> 
> Gruß - Rutilus


 

... aber Sicher ist Sicher :q .


----------



## sumo-carp (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*

des mit der gespannten schnur kapier ich ned ganz...wenn die schnur locker is, dann bemerk ich den biss doch erst, wenn der karpfen die schnur gespannt hat....
außerdem ist doch der widerstand bei einer gespannten schnur doch ned sooo groß, dass sie sich sofort dehnt!? dazu gibt der freilauf doch viel zu schnell schnur frei....

des soll jetzt keine kritik sein, aber so hab ich das bis jetzt immer gedacht...ich würd mich freuen, wenn mir jemand erklären könnte, warum des falsch is...


----------



## Geraetefetischist (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*

Nunja, ist schon ein unterschied, ob man etwa 10g Druck auf die Schnur bringt, oder die möglichen 300g eines Euroswingers. Allein, weil das Blei im Letzteren Fall eine haltekraft von ebenfalls 300g aufweisen muss.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Pilkman (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> ... oder die möglichen 300g eines Euroswingers.  ...



Hmm, dachte auch immer, dass auf voller Federstufe und direkt an den Swingerkopf geschobenem Gewicht 300 Gramm auf die Schnur straffend wirken, aber irgendwie hatte ich mal gelesen, dass es "nur" knapp 170 Gramm sein sollen.

Was aber auch noch locker ausreichend wäre... :q


----------



## not_a_pro (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*

Ich überlege momentan noch, ob ich mir die euros oder die Solar Quiver Loks holen soll. Wobei das einzige, was ich bislang über die Quiver loks weiß ist, dass sie gut aussehen ;-) 
Hat irgendjemand die schonma gefischt oder gehört wie die sein sollen?


----------



## Geraetefetischist (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*

@Pilkman
gscheiderle 

Kann sein, dass ich mich da mit den Wasps vertu....



> Solar Quiver Loks


Also es sind eigentlich keine echten Swinger und sie haben keine seitlich so eingeschränkte Führung wie Swinger. Das kann bei starkem Wind und leichter einstellung mal nen Fehlpiep geben.
Den aufzubringenden Druck würde ich mit Geringer als bei Euros beschreiben. Und beim auslösen schlagen sie zurück. da sollten dann keine Stangen vom Pod im weg sein.
Sie Funktionieren aber gut. Kann man empfehlen, für Foxhasser und Wasbesondereshabenwoller. Sonst sollte man den Preis der höher als die Fox Swinger ist im Auge behalten.
(Von Cygnet und Fox gabs ähnliche Systeme, wobei die Fox wegen brechender Stäbe von sich reden machten)

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## not_a_pro (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*

also im grunde keine wirklichen vorteile (außer vielleicht optisch) den fox gegenüber, dafür aber einige nachteile?


----------



## Pilkman (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*



			
				Geraetefetischist schrieb:
			
		

> ... kann sein, dass ich mich da mit den Wasps vertu....



... mir war auch so, dass die Wespen auf voller Stufe wesentlich "mehr" drücken, als die Euros... |kopfkrat

... wat soll´s, im Endeffekt nutzen so einen Schnurdruck wohl nur die wenigsten und das auch noch selten. :q


----------



## Erdwurm (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*

kennt jemand die swinger von www.rodpod.de ? sind die gut weil ordentlich schauense aus! hat se vll jemand?


----------



## Pilkman (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*

Hi,

Du meinst die Teile hier, hmm?





Quelle: rodpod.de

Ich hatte auch mal überlegt, mir die zu kaufen. Wurde dann im Board doch zu den MKII von Fox überzeugt, mittlerweile sind´s bei mir umgebaute Euroswinger. 

Irgendwie finde ich die Filips-Teile gar nicht so übel, die Funktionsweise ist simpel und robust. Trotzdem sind die Swinger noch eine relative Seltenheit an den Rutenauflagen.


----------



## Erdwurm (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*

ja genau die mein ich! ja die schnurfuehrung schaut auch recht schnurschonend aus! werds mir dann mal ueberlegen die teile zu probiern, kosten ja ungefaehr so viel wie die MKII


----------



## Geraetefetischist (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*

Die Filips haben einen sehr hochliegenden Drehpunkt. Bei den Foxen ist der nicht ohne grund mit einem Plastikarm tiefergelegt. Wenn man die Fillips waagerecht haben will, kann die schnur schon raus.

Ausserdem stört mich da, dass man das Gewicht nicht hinter den Drehpunkt verlagern kann, so wie bei den Fox. Ganz leicht einstellen zum Zanderfischen geht also nicht. Daher gibts die auch in verschiedenen Gewichtsklassen, während die Foxen nur in schwer zu haben sind. Bei den Foxen kann man das Gewicht ja trotzdem auf null reduzieren.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## rurseekarpfen (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*

ich habe noch 3 blaue microns in koffer zu verkaufen
und noch 3 illus in ampel farebn auch im koffer zu verkaufen

bei interesse melden


----------



## Revilo (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*

Uii, uii, uii das Thema ist für mich so kompliziert.....
Hatte mir die erste Seite durchgelesen und dachte "_nun gut, dann schau ich mal nach den Empfehlungen bei Ebay_", doch dann kommen weitere Meinungen und die vorherigen Empfehlungen werden "schlecht" gemacht.#c

Jetzt weiß ich garnicht, welche ich für mich kaufen soll.|kopfkrat
Sie sollen nicht zu teuer sein.
Ich hätte mir, wenn ich den Thread nicht gefunden hätte, Hänger gekauft, weil ich nicht an Wind gedacht hab.
Mein RodPod (Quantum).
Brauche es vorwiegend für den Main, aber evtl. auch für den See.

*ganz durcheinander ist*


----------



## Aali-Barba (28. Juni 2006)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*

Nimm ein Ü-Ei und ne Büroklammer. |supergri |rolleyes


----------



## billi fischmaul (10. April 2012)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*



Rudy schrieb:


> Moin Jungs, ich habe einen FOX SKY POD und Balzer Galaxy Funkbissanzeiger! Nun wollte ich noch Swinger oder Hänger dazukaufen. Was soll ich nehmen? Was ist besser? Welche soll ich kaufen?



Hallo, 

ich kann dir echt nur die MkII Swinger ans herz legen, ich bin selber ein angler der fast sein gesamtes Leben am wasser Verbringt. Ich fische sie selber seit 3 Jahren und bin SEHR zufrieden damit... PS..ICh fische auch mit einem highpod.. kannste zumindest so aufbauen..und des kannst du auch ganz sche steil aufbauen.. des is des mosella transformer pod. also wie gesagt ich kann dir nur die MKII ans herz legen !!! 

FAZIT: die dinger sin einfach TOP! 
Viel Spaß beim nächsten Trip und viele GRoße FISCHE !! 
Petri HEIL !!


----------



## hecq (10. April 2012)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*

Ich kann dir auch den MKII von FOX empfehlen.


----------



## jkc (10. April 2012)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*

Hm, naja, ob es jetzt, nach knapp 6 Jahren, noch weiterhilft?:q


----------



## marv95 (10. April 2012)

*AW: Swinger oder Hanger kaufen und welche?*

wie stehts mit den neue Euro MK2 vom Fuchs? die machen auf mich einen vielversprechenden Eindruck, oder wurden diese bereits genannt?


----------

